# Thymol question



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I want to try Thymol in feed per Randy Oliver's instructions. Anyone have any idea if there is going to be an interaction if the syrup also contains Fumidil?


----------



## MichelinMan (Feb 18, 2008)

I use tea-tree oil in syrup along with fumagillin and have no problems. The bees gobble it up real quick. You have to also use an emulsifier so the oil mixes in with the syrup and for that I use lecithin. I never used thymol but I think the same would apply. 

I grind lecithin granules in a coffee grinder and then mix it with very hot water until it is all dissolved. I use about one rounded teaspoon per gallon of syrup and 70 drops of essential oil.


----------

